

WTF? Track the top story for any topic with Scoopler's @WTF. (YC S08) - dilanj
http://blog.scoopler.com/wtf-we-got-you-chill-1

======
dcurtis
This is really awesome. I'm going to Bangkok on Saturday so I tweeted "@wtf
bangkok", and it keeps tweeting me the top stories about bangkok as they
happen (like the grenade attack earlier today).

Only suggestion: let me track multiple topics!

~~~
ramidarigaz
Good luck in Thailand, and stay safe. I was there a few months ago, and it was
great, but it sounds nasty right now.

------
sachinag
Whatever they did to get the @wtf account, it was worth it. Best brand name
launch all year, hands down, game over, go home.

~~~
moultano
Definitely. What it lacks in appropriateness, it overwhelmingly makes up for
in why-the-hell-is-everyone-around-me-tweeting-@wtf-ness.

------
chrysb
This is a really clever idea. I could see myself using this to track breaking
news!

Good job guys.

------
rickyyean
Awesome. If I reply stop does it stop everything? I want more granular
controls! Nice job though.

~~~
ajmalasver
Hey ricky, I'm glad you like it!.

Right now you can only track one thing at a time but we will be adding the
feature to track multiple words soon. There is a hack in the mean time, just
use "@wtf word1 OR word2".

\--AJ.

------
Sam_Odio
Congrats on the short handle and the creative idea.

Some suggestions: 1) @wtf t=24hrs; Allow me to adjust the frequency. 2) @wtf
-mashable; Allow me to add/remove sources. 3) @wtf "(facebook|twitter) down";
Allow for more advanced searches.

~~~
pclark
feature creep much? :)

------
jfornear
I really like the design/layout. Looks promising!

------
mattmcegg
how is this better than google alerts?

